# Astartes Transports- Drop Pod, Rhino, Razorback?



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

(First off, sorry if I spelled Astartes wrong)
Now back to the point-
I am seeming the obvious, Transports are very important and useful, but does that make a footslogging army not viable? which is the best for your marines to ride in? Rhino rush is good, but what about Drop pod armies? are they not a tournament army? Razorback rush even worth it? anything about marines and there transports talk about here. (yea I know its a little to specific, but give it a shot see who comes)
:smoke:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

As a chaos player I use Rhino's in every game I play, with no exceptions (well not so far anyway) With the Front armour 11, pretty much everyone will have something that can put the hurt on a rhino. IMO Drop Pods are better. They deep strike wherever you want them to go, and the guys inside can assault same turn, AND its armour is 12.

All I know is, is if I was a regular SM player, I'd have a drop pod army

As for footslogging, if anyone was to do it, it would be marines, purely because of the T4 and the 3+ save. Even so, your squads are gonna get lit up like a christmas tree without a transport of some type.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Dawnstar said:


> IMO Drop Pods are better. They deep strike wherever you want them to go, and the guys inside can assault same turn, AND its armour is 12.


WRONG.

A unit disembarking from a Drop Pod may NOT assault in the same turn they disembark.



And as far as running an army without a transport, you are wrong about marines being the best. There are too many AP1/2/3 weapons that will ruin their day.
The most viable army to run without a transport is Orks, and (obviously) Daemons and Nids.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

haha i stand corrected. Ive never even used drop pods before :laugh:


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

fish of fury ftw


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

As for the debate between DP/R/RB, it depends entirely on whats inside them.

Sternguard? Drop Pod
Tacticals? Rhino
Tacticals+HQ? Razorback

Drop Pods are good to get a unit where it needs to be, but after they drop in they can never embark back in the transport, and they are forced to walk 6" each turn.
Rhino's have the disadvantage of having to drive across the table, but have the advantage of allowing your unit to re-embark back inside, and drive off to capture an objective at the end of the game. Even if the unit is destroyed, you can use the Rhino to contest an opponents objective and win you the game.


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

Now what about other none codex chapters, Wolves, Blood Angles, Black Templars, or Dark Angles? 
To me Blood Angles are mobile enough all ready, and I don't feel right not playing my wolves with out all Drop Dops.


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sorry to do this, but I'm going to shamelessly plug my thread from this very same forum:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=57976

It will describe how YOU can decide which transport is best, rather than just getting the opinions of other people. After all, it is you that has to play with your army, not other people.


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks, I actually just started it to see what people say.


----------

